# Got my H&R drop springs on today.



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Was at work today and we had some down time so I had a work buddy throw my springs in for me. Took 45 minutes for the front and did the backs in literally five minutes.









Just waiting to see how much more it drops after it settles. What you guys think?


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks good. What model do you have? I asked because the height (especially in the front) looks similar to a stock ECO. However, it should settle a little more and give an even more aggressive stance.


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Love the look...how much lower is the stance...I'm thinking this will be one of my next mods..


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

I got an ls. Dropped out about an inch and a half or so. I can just fit trip fingers between my tire an fender.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Give an update on the ride quality compared to stock...


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Ride quality is slightly firmer than stock, I barely notice the difference. Handling is way up from stock. 

I already want to go lower; enough to tuck the tires a bit but don't have 1,500 to throw around. 

Definitely a must do best upgrade IMO(Might change when I get a Trifecta.)


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

where did you get your springs? and how much were they?


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Springs were 225 shipped, from Ebay.


----------



## Poison Ivy (Aug 10, 2013)

What about struts? So you lowered the springs but used the factory struts? Might become an issue when they bottom out on bumps. Can cause damage to the piston if hit hard enough. But these cars do look good lowered for sure. I have gone full coilover setup and this has made an unbelievable difference in ride, handling and lowering. Fully adjustable spring rates on all four corners and ride height is adjusted by the srtuts. Dampening is done by a valve on each struts with 32 levels. A very professional setup for sure. How is the handling in your Cruze after the springs? Should corner a bit better.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

88cam said:


> Springs were 225 shipped, from Ebay.


It looks stock :/


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

It looks slightly like that in the pictures, but I also have 235/40/18s on it compared to 215/60/16s. So the tires are shorter by .8 inches. So there's about the same fender gap between the tires and the fender compared to stock. If you look at it in person, you can definitely tell that it's lowered.

The handling it way up compared to stock, I am still running stock struts and sway-bar links. I know the struts are good up to about 2.5 inches I believe, I've hit some decent pot-holes that had recently formed and everything was still good after them. Not much body roll anymore, I have been torn between getting a rear sway-bar and the UR bars, a Magnaflow system, or a front lip, visor, and spoiler next.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Hopefully the stock shocks hold up to the drop. Generally when you drop over 1" (talking cars in general, not necessarily true for the Cruze) the stock shocks hate life and blow out within a year or so. Not sure if these shocks are of higher quality and will withstand it but let's hope so.


----------



## Golden Cruze (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice we got similar cars! those rims look good on it im thinking about getting some black ones.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Not sure that I am happy with how my car has settled.. It isn't as low as I thought it was going to be or even as low as what H&R said it was going to be.. I should have just bit the bullet and got coils.. First pic is before and second is after..


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

WhiteAndBright said:


> Not sure that I am happy with how my car has settled.. It isn't as low as I thought it was going to be or even as low as what H&R said it was going to be.. I should have just bit the bullet and got coils.. First pic is before and second is after..
> View attachment 30970
> View attachment 30978


Yea it's not as low as I thought it would be, I was going to get eibachs but they wetter back ordered.
Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Your 235/40-18s are almost an inch shorter than an Eco's tires, so there's about an extra 1/2" of fender gap right there.

If you go much lower on stock struts the ride will quickly start to deteriorate. It's up to you how much bottoming out you can handle.

I have my Eco lowered with almost no fender gap at the front on stock struts and the ride can be pretty bad over broken pavement... there's not much suspension travel left.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

